# MECA Fresno April 10th



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Audio Innovations
4210 N Fresno St
Fresno, CA 93726
(559) 229-0123
(559) 449-0123

Offering SQL, RTA, Install, SPL, and SPL Drive-By. 

Registration starts at 9am and show starts at 11am. $5 Term-Lab MECA style tests $5.....for the SPL guys. (pre-show please)


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I will be out of town and unable to make it. Sorry Aubrey.

Zach


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

fresno is not that far...hmmmm...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> fresno is not that far...hmmmm...


277 Miles from LAX


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

About 4hrs....1hr on the 99 and 3hrs getting out of LA :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

leave home at 5am , get to the show at 9am , leave the show at 5pm and get home around 9pm. lots of driving, but might be fun ... if i can get the day off work I will be there.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Come on Big Red come up and play.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> fresno is not that far...hmmmm...


X2. If I am in town, I might just gas up Da Benz and roll on up to Fresno. So, Jim, down for a caravan?


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Come on guy fresno is my backyard you can come visit me. I visit you guys. I want to listen to vince's scion and the benz.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> X2. If I am in town, I might just gas up Da Benz and roll on up to Fresno. So, Jim, down for a caravan?


Don,

If I could roll like you I would be happy to go up to Fresno.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Come on guy fresno is my backyard you can come visit me. I visit you guys. I want to listen to vince's scion and the benz.


OK, Jim. Deal. If I don't go to Phoenix, I will be there.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

JBishop said:


> Come on guy fresno is my backyard you can come visit me. I visit you guys. I want to listen to vince's scion and the benz.


Scott (Charger), and I (Scion) will be there! Dennis, (Mercedes), can't make this show but will be in Sac in May!
Look forward to seeing you again bro!
Vince
Team Audio Xperts


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

i might have to go over there. its only about a 5 min drive from my house. james at audio inovations is a nice guy. was pretty helpful when i was auditioning some hertz gear.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I cant make it to this one. but i will be at sound innovations for sure  have fun guys!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Really good show and biggest for MECA in California so far I do believe. somewhere in the neiborhood of 25+ cars (still haven tallied up with multiple entries in more than one event). I want to thanks my judges again. Fred, Kimo, Bill you guys rock! "Assistant" judge Alpine, you go above and beyond just being an enthusiest. Your hardcore. Thanks to Audio Innovations and all the folks that came out to play, MECA is definately here to stay on the west coast!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Ditto! 

Great job Aubry! It seemed as though this show ran a little smoother than the last one and you had a lot more cars to deal with. Talk about shortening the learning curve, brother you got this thing down real fast!
Real good turnout, lots of SQ and SPL guys and everyone had a great time! 

It was nice to meet Buzzman. Enjoyed talking with you my friend. Hope to see you in Norcal real soon. I didn't get a chance to listen to your ride, so next time we meet I definitly want to make some time. 
Enjoyed listening to your insights as to how to make our organization even better than it already is.

Thanks to Jim Bishop for lending your ear and helping with last minute adjustments. Look forward to gettin together and playing at the shop soon! 

See ya'll in Hayward!
peace!
gf


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Great job Aubry! It seemed as though this show ran a little smoother than the last one and you had a lot more cars to deal with. Talk about shortening the learning curve, brother you got this thing down real fast!
> Real good turnout, lots of SQ and SPL guys and everyone had a great time!
> ...


Ditto re the job Aubrey did. When I pulled up I thought it was a 4th of July BBQ. Lots of folks. 

Vince, I too enjoyed chatting with you and really enjoyed hearing what you have been able to accomplish to date with your Scion. Excellent work, and I hope to see you and Scott down here in So. Cal. sometime soon. 

Jim B., it was great catching up with you too, and look forward to possibly seeing you in Huntington Beach.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Don it was alway a always a pleasure seeing you. Vince and scott good to see you. Vince congrats, scion is going to be tuff to beat. I for one was happy with my score for a speakers placed in factory locations. Fred was spot on with his scoring and my problem is a easy fix. So thanks fred after 7 years he is going to make me work on my car thanks Fred.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone seen official results yet?
gf


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, here they are! 
Ton o pics for this event. Jr went crazy with the camera!
Enjoy!
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: Fresno Sound Smackdown

gf


----------

